# What's wrong with courier authlib/imap in portage?

## pmatos

Hi all,

I was trying to install courier-imap which require courier-authlib.

Latest courier-authlib-0.62.2 won't emerge: bug reported

So I compile 0.60.6 by disabling gdbm and MAKEOPTS=-j1.

However now I can't use latest courier-imap, I need courier-imap-4.1.2-r2 which fails:

```
config.status: executing depfiles commands

make -j1 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r2/work/courier-imap-4.1.2'

make all-gmake-check FOO=BAR

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r2/work/courier-imap-4.1.2'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r2/work/courier-imap-4.1.2'

Making all in numlib

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r2/work/courier-imap-4.1.2/numlib'

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r2/work/courier-imap-4.1.2/numlib'

Compiling atotimet.c

./libtool: line 466: CDPATH: command not found

./libtool: line 1158: func_opt_split: command not found

libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.6, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.6

libtool: and run autoconf again.

make[3]: *** [atotimet.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r2/work/courier-imap-4.1.2/numlib'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r2/work/courier-imap-4.1.2/numlib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.1.2-r2/work/courier-imap-4.1.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

I am not stuck... nothing seems to emerge correctly. bugs.gentoo.org are full of open bugs regarding these, some almost a year old. What's happening?

Is there any workaround to this? Btw, I need this software since I am trying to follow:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-56633.html

Cheers,

Paulo Matos

----------

## vaxbrat

I was redoing my laptop from scratch using a recent autobuild and ran into the courier-authlib insanity myself.  After trying the suggested throttle down of make to -j1 and putting -strict in my FEATURES, I still had problems.  Then looking at the end of that bug I saw that the real problem is with a postgres interface not being used properly.  If you have postgres in your emerge flags, try removing it for this build of courier-authlib in your /etc/portage/package.use file and see what happens.

My emerge moved on to do courier-imap and courier-sasl without any problems.

----------

## John5788

im having the same problems, but I was able to build courier-authlib with these flags:

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/courier-authlib-0.62.2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm mysql pam -debug -ldap -postgres -vpopmail" 0 kB

```

but courier-imap itself is failing:

```

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.6-r3  USE="berkdb fam gdbm ipv6 nls -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

```

```

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.6-r3/work/courier-imap-4.0.6/numlib'

Compiling atotimet.c

./libtool: line 454: CDPATH: command not found

./libtool: line 1139: func_opt_split: command not found

libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.6, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.6

libtool: and run autoconf again.

make[3]: *** [atotimet.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.6-r3/work/courier-imap-4.0.6/numlib'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.6-r3/work/courier-imap-4.0.6/numlib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.6-r3/work/courier-imap-4.0.6'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.6-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2794:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.6-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.6-r3/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

----------

## Mike Hunt

Maybe this can help https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793308.html

----------

## John5788

emerging latest 4.5.0 works.

----------

## honeymak

then why not put 4.5 as stable?

any outstanding issues with version 4.5?

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Voyageur

Mostly lack of manpower maintaining the package. I'll help with this one from now on, and started a stabilization bug for 4.5.0 round

----------

